# Big logs call for big saws !



## mmcmdl (Sep 4, 2021)

Weather has finally cooled down enough to tackle these last two logs residing in the back yard . They'll be cut and split and on my bonfire tonight .


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 4, 2021)

Now that's a big boy!  Makes me tired just looking at it.


----------



## Barncat (Sep 4, 2021)

The 395 is an exceptional saw! Great for felling, stumping, and bucking. Plenty of power to mill slabs also. It is heavy, but with a sharp chain the weight will make it just fall through the log, effortlessly.  Being a machinist, you can always cut the base and squish band and get the compression well over 200psi. Add some finger ports, increase the sprocket size and let her rip. Sorry, I am getting carried away. I love my modified 394.


----------



## Dhal22 (Sep 4, 2021)

Love a good saw.   I have a husky as well.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 4, 2021)

Barncat said:


> The 395 is an exceptional saw! Great for felling, stumping, and bucking. Plenty of power to mill slabs also. It is heavy, but with a sharp chain the weight will make it just fall through the log, effortlessly.  Being a machinist, you can always cut the base and squish band and get the compression well over 200psi. Add some finger ports, increase the sprocket size and let her rip. Sorry, I am getting carried away. I love my modified 394.


and rip your arm off trying to start her.  Unless you have compression release, and or an electric starter ...    just kidding... you'll poke your eye out..


----------



## projectnut (Sep 5, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Now that's a big boy!  Makes me tired just looking at it.


I would agree.  I have a 455 with a 22" bar and I'm ready for a good nap after a couple hours use.  The 455 has about 1/2 the HP and weighs almost 5 lbs. less than the 395.

I think the 395 is the second biggest saw made by Husqvarna.  The largest I'm aware of is the 3120XP.  It puts out over 8 hp and you can get it with a 42" bar.  It's meant for the younger tougher professional in that it weighs almost 23 lbs.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 5, 2021)

Tell me about it ! My arms are SORE today but I got all of it split and most of it burned last night .


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 5, 2021)

Funny this came up, drove gf home this morning a found large tree down. Rotted from the ground up. May leave it there for the birds to get to the bugs inside the shell and later drag it off to the side with tractor. 
My dad’s father had built a sawmill pre WW2 using a Ford Model A 4 cylinder engine and a 24” blade, for cutting up the logs off the wood lot for heat and cooking fires.
Pierre


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 11, 2021)

Only took a year , but the last log and all wood will be history tonight .  I'm sure something else will fill the empty yard space soon .


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 11, 2021)

Back in the eighties, I built a trailer mounted buzz saw with a 30" blade.  It was powered with a 50 hp VW engine driving a gearbelt with 2:1 gear reduction and would zip through a 12" hickory log  without slowing down.  Unfortunately, I quickly realized that the 20 -30 inch diameter logs which made up the bulk of our firewood supply would have to be split before sawing so the saw has sat idle for the past forty years.  A couple of days ago, I pulled the engine off for scrap.  I'm not decided what to do with the saw.

PTO driven buzz saws were comonly used by the local farmers and I had been told that a crew of three could saw.  Could cut ip 10 cords of firewood in a day's time.  When I was younger, I could cut two cords at best with a chain saw.  One of the old timers told me that they solved rhe splitting problem by drilling a hole to the center of the log and inserting a half stick of dynamite.  Not likely today with the ATF guys.


----------

